# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  hi --hello

## valli

hello to everybudy my name valli and verry happy merychrismas to all and happy new years

----------


## Kirsty

Hello and welcome to the site, have fun and enjoy. 

 :fkwelcome:

----------


## Anne

Hi

are you keeping trops or marines ?

welcome aboard  :Smile:

----------


## plankton

hi valli


welcome to fish-keeping

----------


## Timo

Hello valli welcome to fish-keeping  :fishy:

----------

